# i would like to see your bunnie pens



## samanthaj (Feb 5, 2011)

right now our bunnies have the standard pens bought at the feed store,we plan on building outside hutches. as a kid we had bunnies and i remember there was one door to the hutch,it was hard to get to our bunnies and even harder to clean LOL im curious to see how everyone else keeps thier bunnies thanks


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2011)

Penelope's Rabbitry by Penelope's Rabbitry, on Flickr

3 - 3 cage stacks in an unheated shed, with a big window on the south side.  The plastic pans on the floor catch urine that inevitably runs down the legs - even with urine guards.


----------



## samanthaj (Feb 5, 2011)

those look really nice,and easy to clean. but i dont have a shed and was thinking more of a outdoor/freestanding hutch.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2011)

samanthaj said:
			
		

> those look really nice,and easy to clean. but i dont have a shed and was thinking more of a outdoor/freestanding hutch.


They are probably the most labor cage system possible.  Awful in winter!  

It takes at least 20 min to clean each day in summer, and an hour or more once a week in winter.  I have angoras, so I need all-metal cages.  I burn the wool off with a torch.


----------

